# Livestock judging contest- we won!!!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wanted to say our county's livestock judging team got 1st in the senior division over all, 1st in meat goats and 1st in oral reasons, as well as 2nd in beef cattle, 2nd in sheep and 3rd in swine. Our junior team was 1st overall with 1st in cattle, swine and sheep.

That was yesterday! I was so excited!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!! Nice work!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

That is GREAT!!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! We had an awesome time!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW great job....I did livestock judging when I was in high school also....It was always alot of fun.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks again!

RPC, I love judging... reasons, not so much but judging is awesome!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree I always hated reasons to " I place 4 over 2 because this but I do like 2 because of this" It was so annoying trying to word it like I wanted to. One year they tried to mess with us and we had to give our reasons in a bathroom, well half way threw someone would flush the toilet and come out and listen to the rest like they where there the whole time.


----------

